# Whats your carry knife and how do you carry it?



## kip42

I currently carry a Kershaw speed safe tanto half serrerated in the rear pocket of my dominate hand. Sometimes I carry a Crkt M21-14SFG in my weak hand front pocket. What do you carry, where do you carry it and why?

I cant find a satisfatory carry knife that is strong, 4 inches, tanto, half serrated, with a lock BETTER than a linear lock. I will keep looking and hope to eventully find something.


----------



## MA-Caver

kip42 said:


> I currently carry a Kershaw speed safe tanto half serrerated in the rear pocket of my dominate hand. Sometimes I carry a Crkt M21-14SFG in my weak hand front pocket. What do you carry, where do you carry it and why?
> 
> I cant find a satisfatory carry knife that is strong, 4 inches, tanto, half serrated, with a lock BETTER than a linear lock. I will keep looking and hope to eventully find something.


I carry a 3 inch Gerber folding partially serrated and it's in the right rear pocket. If need be I can get it out and open in less than a second.


----------



## Dirty Dog

I carry a Benchmade AutoStryker, in either my right hip or right front pocket of my jeans, or trhe right hip of my flight suit. 

I carry it because it's a useful tool.


----------



## harold

I carry a Kershaw in my right front pocket.I practice drawing and opening and I prefer the non serrated edge.


----------



## Fiendlover

On hot days I carry a 4 inch triple sided stileto dagger in my hair and I usually carry a curved box cutter knife on my key chain.  Sorry I'm not good with knife names, I just carry them.  I also have another 2 inch knife in my purse.  A girl can't be too careful. :uhyeah:


----------



## Hudson69

My regular knife is SOG Flash II that I carry in my right front pants pocket on its clip but every once in a while I will swap it out for one of the other knives I carry.


----------



## MA-Caver

harold said:


> ... and I prefer the non serrated edge.



Curious to your reasons as I prefer to cause as much damage as possible to my attacker, hence the serrated edge... also the serrations have their applications for a tool as well... which is what I call my knife... a tool.


----------



## KenpoTex

MA-Caver said:


> Curious to your reasons as I prefer to cause as much damage as possible to my attacker, hence the serrated edge... also the serrations have their applications for a tool as well... which is what I call my knife... a tool.



I can't speak for harold, but I prefer a plain-edge also.  My reasons are that, IME, serrations "saw" rather than slice which makes for a rough, imprecise cut.  They also tend to snag on fibrous material.
Serrated edges are fine if you're cutting a lot of heavy rope/strap/whatever (I carried one when I worked construction/maintenance).  For general use though, I prefer a plain-edge.  Granted, I keep mine much sharper than most people do.  If one can't sharpen a knife, a serrated edge might be a better choice.


----------



## sgtmac_46

At work I carry a Benchmade Presario auto opener in my left pocket, non-serrated. I carry a Benchmade Stryker with partial serrated edge in my right pocket. 

I also keep a non-serrated Ka-Bar TDI on my inner-belt on my left side, support side draw, as a defense against a gun grab, or whatever else might require quick access of a sharp fixed blade.

Serrated versus non-serrated I make the decision based on if it will be a general utility knife or a straight defensive blade.  Serration makes for added utility.  For a fighting blade, however, a very sharp non-serrated edge is what seems to be called for.  Less chance of snagging on clothing, for one thing.


----------



## Carol

Ka-Bar, partly serrated, in the computer bag or lashed to the backpack.


----------



## Shin71

I carry whatever is handy, I have a few, but the only really nice (expensive) ones I have are a SOG and a Spyderco (Police).  In the field I have a Cold Steel Hunter II fixed blade that is dire need of love and care; I picked it up at a gargage sale and the guy told me he bought it for hunter and tried to sharpen it himself...... he did not do a good job, the finish is a mess and I think he tried using a a grinder on the edge....


----------



## David43515

I _preffer _a straight edge because they`re easier to resharpen than a serrated edge. That being said I carry a 1/2 serrated Benchmade because when I bought it the plain edge was unavailable.

Right hand front pocket without a clip. Looks more like a casual tool that way and others can`t see that I`m carrying.


----------



## David43515

Shin71 said:


> I carry whatever is handy, I have a few, but the only really nice (expensive) ones I have are a SOG and a Spyderco (Police). In the field I have a Cold Steel Hunter II fixed blade that is dire need of love and care; I picked it up at a gargage sale and the guy told me he bought it for hunter and tried to sharpen it himself...... he did not do a good job, the finish is a mess and I think he tried using a a grinder on the edge....


 
First, I love what you said about carrying what`s handy. I worked for 7 years in the custom shop at Busse Combat Knife Company making knives. People always asked what model to buy, and I`d try to stear them to the best size for the kind of work they said they wanted to do with it. But when they asked "What`s the best knife for wilderness survival" or "What`s the best knife for self defense" my answer was always the same. *The one you have with you when you need it.*

I`d be careful with that hunter. If he didn`t keep the blade cool when he used the grinder on it he may have burned the temper out of the edge and made it brittle. If so you may be more likely to chip the edge if you do any heavy chopping.


----------



## redhawk44357

My normally go-to knife is a Gerber covert folder. i have two, both set for tip down front pocket carry. One for each hand. Someimtes i carry a BM folder in my wallet pocket when drawn comes out in a reverse grip.


----------



## elder999

Depends on how I'm dressed, and where I'm going.

Most days, I carry a Kershaw Ken Leek-smooth edge, front pocket, dominant hand. It's DOE compliant (blade less than 3.5") and a useful work tool, most of the time. I also carry another just like clipped to my wallet, which I usually keep in an inside pocket on a jacket, but sometimes carry in a cargo pocket on my pants. This goes way back to my mugging, only then it was a pen: the intent is to act as though I'm handing over the wallet, but have the knife in my hand as well.There's also usually a Mont Blanc pen, _especially_ if I'm going somewhere I *can't* carry a knife, like I'm flying.

I don't really care for the steel quality of Kershaw's, but they're cheap-I usually trash them pretty well and replace them every coupla years.


----------



## mook jong man

I tend to favour a big machete , but on occasion will use whatever is lying around such as axes , chainsaws etc.


----------



## kiai

I would love to carry a knife, simply to deter a mugger (common in my area), I wouldn't actually want to use it - but I'd be far too paranoid around police.  Once again, the police doing yet another disservice to my safety and harmless way of life.


----------



## lklawson

kiai said:


> I would love to carry a knife, simply to deter a mugger (common in my area), I wouldn't actually want to use it - but I'd be far too paranoid around police.  Once again, the police doing yet another disservice to my safety and harmless way of life.


Unless it's illegal for you to carry a knife (or the knife you want to carry is illegal) then go ahead and carry it anyway.  You will eventually become desensitized and you nerves will go away.

IOW, it's not the cops fault that you feel nervous.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## kiai

lklawson said:


> Unless it's illegal for you to carry a knife (or the knife you want to carry is illegal) then go ahead and carry it anyway.  You will eventually become desensitized and you nerves will go away.
> 
> IOW, it's not the cops fault that you feel nervous.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



Well, it is the cops' fault - because if I get found with it, they'll most likely sling me in prison or at least give me a record and ruin any chances of having a career.

In the UK it *is* illegal to be carrying them; if that wasn't the case, I wouldn't be worrying about the cops in the first place


----------



## lklawson

kiai said:


> Well, it is the cops' fault - because if I get found with it, they'll most likely sling me in prison or at least give me a record and ruin any chances of having a career.
> 
> In the UK it *is* illegal to be carrying them; if that wasn't the case, I wouldn't be worrying about the cops in the first place


Then it's not the fault of the cops.  Blame properly lies with first the Lawmakers and Politicians for enacting the laws and second with the Voters who put them there and then allowed (even encouraged) them to make said laws.

Cops are the "Tail" end of the problem, not the "Tooth" end.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## kiai

lklawson said:


> Then it's not the fault of the cops.  Blame properly lies with first the Lawmakers and Politicians for enacting the laws and second with the Voters who put them there and then allowed (even encouraged) them to make said laws.
> 
> Cops are the "Tail" end of the problem, not the "Tooth" end.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



True, but while they are the mindless enforcers of lawmakers who will destroy my life, they are my enemy.


----------



## lklawson

kiai said:


> True, but while they are the mindless enforcers of lawmakers who will destroy my life, they are my enemy.


Dude, then everyone along the 'blame path' is your "enemy."

I don't think you're going to get very far in life with that many "enemies."

Maybe you're just trolling me.  <shrug>  Whatever the case, I don't see this conversation going much further.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## kiai

lklawson said:


> Dude, then everyone along the 'blame path' is your "enemy."
> 
> I don't think you're going to get very far in life with that many "enemies."
> 
> Maybe you're just trolling me.  <shrug>  Whatever the case, I don't see this conversation going much further.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



I wasn't posting for conversation, just to put across my point of view - and I don't say that with disrespect.  I understand some people will simply hold a different perspective to me.

And yes, you are correct, I perceive everybody whom conspires to work against my freedom to be an enemy - to my freedom, and in turn, myself.

*Edit:*

How else should they be viewed, then, really?  Friends?


----------



## lklawson

kiai said:


> I wasn't posting for conversation, just to put across my point of view - and I don't say that with disrespect.  I understand some people will simply hold a different perspective to me.
> 
> And yes, you are correct, I perceive everybody whom conspires to work against my freedom to be an enemy - to my freedom, and in turn, myself.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> How else should they be viewed, then, really?  Friends?


"Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity."

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## kiai

lklawson said:


> "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity."
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



An interestingly true maxim!

Though really: their intent, be it based on malice or simply stupidity, doesn't make a circumstantial difference.  I understand that a lot of LEOs actually think they're doing a world of good when busting a 60 year old man for growing medicinal cannabis, or busting a vulnerable woman for carrying a knife.

All the same, these LEOs still act as enemy, seeing the damage that they are prepared to do to your life.  My noddle and knowledge of Game Theory simply tells me to avoid police like the plague.


----------



## Skpotamus

I carry a spyderco waved delica in both front pockets.  Plain edged.  Easy, fast access for the RGEI training I've done with either hand.  

I found that when I put some denim over a roast and tried to do some cut tests that the serrations caught on the denim and prevented me from getting as deep a cut as a plain edge on the same fabric.  YMMV.  

kai, what is the law in your area?  Look it up on your state attorney generals website (assuming you live in US), don't just ask some friends "who know", or LEO's.  In my experience, 90% of the advice I've gotten from people, including police officers, was NOT the law.  Find out what the laws are, if it's different from the common knowledge spouted off by everyone you know, print them out with the code number for your state and carry them with you.  If you run into a police officer ignorant of the law, show them what the laws say.  If you are legally allowed to carry a knife, then you're legally allowed to carry one.  If you're not, or they have a set of conditions on what you can carry and how, follow those conditions and the police will have no reason to bother you.  If knives aren't legal in your area, look at what legal self defense options you have, (pepper spray, taser, firearm, etc).  

Like them or not, the police are there to protect the public and enforce the laws of society.  That 60 year old man growing medicinal cannibus, I assume he didn't have a license to do so legally?  That vulnerable woman carrying the knife, was the knife legally carried or fit into a set of legal parameters (size, length, etc)?  Police don't make up the laws they have to enforce.  I know some officers that hate the laws they have to enforce and think them horrible, but if they don't do their job, they get fired and can face their own legal consequences.  If the laws are not to your liking, write your local representatives and call them to try to get them changed.  You'd be surprised how many of them will actually talk to the public.  I've actually spoken to the governor of my state on a bill that was coming up for vote a few years back when I called his office.  Imagine my surprise when the governor bothered to speak to a nobody like me (blue collar job, no political connections or ties) when I bothered to call.  Get enough like minded people to bother them with well reasoned arguments and things happen.  If they don't make the changes, vote them out of office next term.  

Don't hate the police for having to enforce the things the politicians make them, and don't fear them for the same things.  Work towards getting them changed.


----------



## kiai

Skpotamus said:


> kai, what is the law in your area?  Look it up on your state attorney generals website (assuming you live in US), don't just ask some friends "who know", or LEO's.  In my experience, 90% of the advice I've gotten from people, including police officers, was NOT the law.  Find out what the laws are, if it's different from the common knowledge spouted off by everyone you know, print them out with the code number for your state and carry them with you.  If you run into a police officer ignorant of the law, show them what the laws say.  If you are legally allowed to carry a knife, then you're legally allowed to carry one.  If you're not, or they have a set of conditions on what you can carry and how, follow those conditions and the police will have no reason to bother you.  If knives aren't legal in your area, look at what legal self defense options you have, (pepper spray, taser, firearm, etc).
> 
> Like them or not, the police are there to protect the public and enforce the laws of society.  That 60 year old man growing medicinal cannibus, I assume he didn't have a license to do so legally?  That vulnerable woman carrying the knife, was the knife legally carried or fit into a set of legal parameters (size, length, etc)?  Police don't make up the laws they have to enforce.  I know some officers that hate the laws they have to enforce and think them horrible, but if they don't do their job, they get fired and can face their own legal consequences.  If the laws are not to your liking, write your local representatives and call them to try to get them changed.  You'd be surprised how many of them will actually talk to the public.  I've actually spoken to the governor of my state on a bill that was coming up for vote a few years back when I called his office.  Imagine my surprise when the governor bothered to speak to a nobody like me (blue collar job, no political connections or ties) when I bothered to call.  Get enough like minded people to bother them with well reasoned arguments and things happen.  If they don't make the changes, vote them out of office next term.
> 
> Don't hate the police for having to enforce the things the politicians make them, and don't fear them for the same things.  Work towards getting them changed.



Hey dude,

I'm actually from the UK - and knives *are* definitely illegal here.

I can also say, given press and popular attitudes over here in the UK, the massively negative media focus on "knife crime" (knives are very much associated with gangs over here) that this is incredibly unlikely to change any time soon.  Unfortunately, the way the law works over here is actually really quite different to the US - without distinct states and their own distinct laws, no changes over here really tend to get "trialled", so much of everything pretty much remains the same, really..

It's certainly noble and a sound suggestion for me to try to get things changed.  I have tried this with cannabis (a different issue altogether), and by the end, I really just found that it only served to make me more bitter about the world I live in.  I've really just came to the unfortunate conclusion of "I'll do my own thing, and keep my stuff to myself, everyone else can do whatever they want".  On that note, the cannabis activism has a much stronger support base, strong arguments and weaker public opposition - yet in the UK, it has still gotten absolutely nowhere.  Knife law is a most certain dead end here.  And even if there was a remote chance of things changing there, I wouldn't want to spend most of my life trying to achieve that, makes more sense to me to just get on with my own business - I'll live to my own law, and steer clear of those who want to impose theirs onto me.

I understand the purpose of the police, don't get me wrong, and like I say, I'm sure most of them believe they're doing a great job, even when they're doing things I highly disagree with.  All I'm noting about them is that their objectives at some points contradict mine, and they're willing to ruin my life to win - so I really can't have any time for them if I want to keep on living the way I do.


----------



## searcher

I carry 1 of 2, my Benchmade folder or my Gerber Gator.


----------



## fangjian

3" (blade) Kerambit.  Always in my right pocket for easy access.


----------



## K831

kiai said:


> In the UK it *is* illegal to be carrying them; if that wasn't the case, I wouldn't be worrying about the cops in the first place



http://www.tuffwriter.com/


If my M&P 9c is in appendix carry, than I have an Emerson CQC 11 in my right pocket. If the M&P is at 4-5ish than I have a RAT-3 (ESSE) mounted in a modified Kydex sheath at 11 o clock (for both strong and support hand draw).

Both are plain edge, for the reason mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## Inkspill

most days I carry a Kershaw Cyclone, half serrated tanto tip, speed assist, right(dominant hand) front pocket


----------



## RoninGirl82

I actually carry 3 blades on me regularly...one $5 Wal-Mart special used only for cutting boxes open at work, or the occasional fruit; one Swiss Army Knife with screwdrivers, saw, and scissors; but my defense knife is a Cold Steel Counter-Tac II bootknife which stays in my right cargo pocket if I'm not carrying my handgun or in the left cargo pocket if I am carrying that day. And its clipped in a way that makes it VERY easy to grab if I need to. Once I lose my fat belly i can wear it around my neck like its supposed to be worn...


----------



## Touch Of Death

I have been carrying The Hibben Claw. I work nights, and people show up to rob us all the time.
Sean


----------



## Namii

i have several CRKT knives. So its usually one of them. in my jeans pocket , or a small one clipped onmy waistband when out jogging. If I cant have it in my pocket that small one is in my purse/bag/whatever im carrying with me.


----------



## OKenpo942

I carry a Gerber folder 1/2 serrated (can't remember the model, but it fits well in my hand and is very smooth) in my front left pocket as I usually carry a firearm on my right side. Want weak side if I am in a gun retention situation. Weak side access takes practice, but can save your life if you are put in this scenario. cant draw a blade and retain your sidearm with the same hand. I feel that carrying an additional blade on your strong side just gives the bad guy something else to go for. Just something to think about. If you do carry additional knives, think about carrying where they cannot be seen.

James


----------



## OKenpo942

Great option K831. This seems like a viable option for someone in kiai's situation. I know I am interested in a Tuff-writer. Very cool.

James


----------



## Inkspill

the Ka-Bar TDI knife is a nice knife, if you get the standard model (picture below) is a great option for carrying on a belt, under an over shirt, or tucked somewhere else you prefer. I'd not want to wear it off the neck for a long period of time.

http://themartialist.net/images/tdi01.jpg


I like the tdi last ditch knife for neck carry as it is very light and small profile, however if your fingers are big it can be a little uncomfortable but I feel safe using it

http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/g_C47ek7TmI/2.jpg

http://nwwone.org/world-war/worldwa...k-last-ditch-knife-boot-neck_190510656726.jpg


The cold steel super edge knife is also a neck carry option, but it can be a bit bulky for hiding under a shirt

http://www.swords24.eu/images/products/en/Knife_Cold_Steel_Super_Edge_42SS.jpg


----------



## Stealthy

9" Kukri, unsharpened, to the left. :whip1:


----------



## Buka

I train with several knives. I'll carry a good knife/tool when in the woods walking my dog. But otherwise, I usually carry a small Swiss Army pocketknife. And it's handle is pink.
I do this with appearing in court in mind. It gives me an edge. (yes, pun intended)
 I also carry a firearm. But it's often difficult to shoot someone "just a little bit".


----------



## Kong Soo Do

kip42 said:


> I currently carry a Kershaw speed safe tanto half serrerated in the rear pocket of my dominate hand. Sometimes I carry a Crkt M21-14SFG in my weak hand front pocket. What do you carry, where do you carry it and why?
> 
> I cant find a satisfatory carry knife that is strong, 4 inches, tanto, half serrated, with a lock BETTER than a linear lock. I will keep looking and hope to eventully find something.



My everyday carry in an edged weapon has been a Spyderco Edura with a fully serrated blade.  I've carried that same knife now daily for 17 years and it is just as sharp as the day I bought it new.  I will occasionally (rarely) switch it out for my Cold Steel Voyager Tanto with full serrations.  It is just a tad bigger, but it is one heck of a blade!

I _almost_ always carry my off-duty firearm, I *always* carry my edged weapon!


----------



## Buka

Do any of you guys/gals find that a serrated edge snags on clothing?


----------



## Kong Soo Do

Buka said:


> Do any of you guys/gals find that a serrated edge snags on clothing?



I don't, quite the opposite actually which I why I chose it.  It also seems to get through things like rope, boxes, seat belts etc better as well.  Depending of course on how sharp it is and the type of steel.  I like the 440 or the Carbon steel personally.


----------



## Skpotamus

Buka said:


> Do any of you guys/gals find that a serrated edge snags on clothing?



I did when I was doing some cut testing on some roasts.  Wrapped some denim around a roast as well as an old T shirt.  The serrations caught on both on slashes.  On thrusts and stabs it only caught on the way out.  Hence my blades being straight edged waved delicas.    

Now, the serrations that Spyderco uses don't seem like they'd catch as easily.  The cold steel and Kershaw I was using caught on the partially serrated area which seems a bit more aggressive in their serrations (bigger spines for sawing).  A quick google search claims that the spydercos slice through cloth.  Never tested it myself though.

http://www.spyderco.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47531


----------



## foodog

Cold steel recon 1 clip point right front pocket.

_-- Sent from my Palm Pixi using Forums_


----------



## Kong Soo Do

foodog said:


> Cold steel recon 1 clip point right front pocket.
> 
> _-- Sent from my Palm Pixi using Forums_



I always consider Cold Steel a good choice.  I like the Recon Tanto and the SRK personally as far as fixed blades.


----------



## Aiki Lee

I did carry a spyder Co on my right hip, but the clip broke off and I can't find it anymore. I should get a new knife soon. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jason Striker II

I'd like to revive this thread, as I do carry a knife, and am always interested in comparison.

My main knife is: http://868dao.com/product-254.html

Back-up: http://868dao.com/product-384.html

Both were chosen for reliability of spring-mechanism, comfort of grip, palm-size, and legality (in China, under six inches is legal-carry size). Carried folded in right coat pocket.


----------



## Instructor

I routinely carry two knives and occasionally three.  One is my very manly Victronix swiss army knife (the tiny one that goes on my keychain).  99% of the time this is the only knife I need.  My keychain also sports a small but mighty knife sharpener.  My lil swiss army is kept scalpel sharp most of the time.

I also carry a Leatherman Surge, mostly for the pliers and screwdrivers.  But I also keep the blades sharp.

When I am hiking or doing other remote outdoor pursuits I carry my 3.5" Ken Onion hunting knife.  The blade is not serrated and is fixed into the handle with heavy rivets, full tang.  This knife is sturdy enough to 'baton' small saplings down and split firewood in a pinch.

None of my knives are carried for combat reasons but are simply tools.  I know a thing or two about knife fighting but I would prefer a good barricade (shield) if somebody tried to hurt me with a knife.  The last time somebody tried to stab me (true story) I used a plastic child car safety seat as a shield.  Worked just fine.


----------



## chinto

kiai said:


> Well, it is the cops' fault - because if I get found with it, they'll most likely sling me in prison or at least give me a record and ruin any chances of having a career.
> 
> In the UK it *is* illegal to be carrying them; if that wasn't the case, I wouldn't be worrying about the cops in the first place



yes, well there it is, the UK has that socialist, collective guilt thing that every thing is society's fault.  So it must be the evil weapons fault too!   Soooo outlaw the weapons and crime will go away!!  ( epic fail obviously!!! only disarms the law abiding people who were never the problem in the first place!!!)

I wish politicians would read history, weapons control does NOT, and NEVER  has worked ever!!  Not even when it was as draconian as that on Okinawa! ( the only knife in the village was chained to a post in the center of that village. if it was ever not there they would execute most if not all the village!!)  knife control, gun control, sword control...never stopped some one who really wanted to kill yet!


----------



## chinto

I carry a kershaw ken onion in front pocket, and sometimes instead a Spyderco PIG that I have had for years.  I prefer the smooth edge. Its easier to keep shaving sharp then the spyderco's serrated edge.  When I was an EMT I got the PIG as the serrated edge was a bit better at cutting seat belt webbing.

out doors hiking I carry a 17" bladed bolo, ( rice leaf blade) and an M1 10" bladed bayonet, and a cold steel special forces E-tool, plus and very nice 7 inch drop point knife made for me b a friend.

and in my trunk of my car, an 11" British issue Gurkha kukuri, sharp and clean, and strait bladed bolo, hatchet are always there. On SCA trips, add  a halberd, short sword, and 2 daggers  and a slashing spear, all live steel and sharp of course.


----------



## Instructor

It's funny out of all my knives my goto is the little dinky thing on my keychain, hey it's usually close at hand.  It reminds me of the old survival joke.  What is the best survival knife?  Whatever you happen to have at the time.


----------



## Carol

I have a couple of Spydercos, a Ken Onion, and a beat up Ka-Bar.

A blacksmith I know is making a hefty double-edged fixed blade for me. When he is finished, that will replace the Ka-Bar when I'm out in the wilds.  It will be my first custom blade


----------



## chinto

cool!! I love a good fixed blade dagger like sound your getting yourself!


----------



## Carol

Oh yes, I've been waiting for this.  NH has redacted all knife carry laws...no restrictions on blade length, etc. That gives my blacksmith a lot of freedom, and he's will forge the blade to perfectly fit my hand.  It will be a bit of a wait but well worth it!


----------



## Danny T

chinto said:


> yes, well there it is, the UK has that socialist, collective guilt thing that every thing is society's fault.  So it must be the evil weapons fault too!   Soooo outlaw the weapons and crime will go away!!  ( epic fail obviously!!! only disarms the law abiding people who were never the problem in the first place!!!)
> 
> I wish politicians would read history, weapons control does NOT, and NEVER  has worked ever!!  Not even when it was as draconian as that on Okinawa! ( the only knife in the village was chained to a post in the center of that village. if it was ever not there they would execute most if not all the village!!)  knife control, gun control, sword control...never stopped some one who really wanted to kill yet!


I am a strong proponent of gun control! A consistent 2 - 2 1/2 inch grouping at 35 feet is gun control.

My everyday carry is a Cold Steel X-Large Voyager, CRKT Pat Crawford Large Falcon in the frt pockets.


----------



## chinto

Danny T said:


> I am a strong proponent of gun control! A consistent 2 - 2 1/2 inch grouping at 35 feet is gun control.
> 
> My everyday carry is a Cold Steel X-Large Voyager, CRKT Pat Crawford Large Falcon in the frt pockets.




AHHH GUN CONTROL I CAN AGREE WITH!!!   Gun Control is Hitting the 10 ring every time, and when and if you really need it, double tap with a stop safety round or three to the head!


----------



## Christian Soldier

I carry My CS Spartan pretty much all the time. For me, it's the perfect compromise in blade size, shape, and thickness It's beliveable that it's a utility knife and it could work well for fighting if you had to. 
If I'm in the woods I carry my RAT 5 and if it's winter and I feel like it, I'll carry my CS recon tanto in San Mai III.


----------



## Neddog

CRKT Minimalist with clip point is my main knife. I absolutely adore this knife for its design and edge! Really small, pocketable knife (with options for belt or neck carry - but I just leave it in my pocket only for convenience in city living), but incredibly strong! I can use this tiny knife to cut through frozen meat and bone just as well as a big butcher knife in the kitchen. This is why I use fixed blades instead of folders, for their strength. I love the handle and blade design on this one, which allows me to plow through tough work without ever putting my fingers in danger or ever losing my grip. Mostly I loved the fully unserrated edge, which allows the knife to function at its full potential. Too many neck knives these days include half-serration which totally destroys their usability for me. I've been carrying a neck knife for decades because they're small yet durable, but this is the best design I've come across yet.







My secondary knife is a longer spring-assisted folder. I  sometimes carry this clipped into my back pocket merely for ease of access. If I were able to keep my Minimalist in an easier-to-access place like my belt, then I wouldn't need the folder. I don't like folders because of their weak construction, but nobody in the city gives a second thought about a person carrying a folder clipped to their pocket, while any fixed blade knife is somehow a crazy weapon (which is of course backwards - folders can make a deadly but weak weapon for self-defense, while a small fixed blade knife makes a tough, durable tool instead). So in the situation of "city wear", the folder is something I can unclip quickly to make a quick cut when I need it in my daily living.

Neither knife I carry for "self-defense". In fact, I have had numerous street attacks and muggings attempted on me over my many years of living in many cities (including a couple with guns), and never once have I ever drawn or raised a weapon in defense. That's what my hands are for. My knives are cutting tools, which is something any city dweller needs - even just to open the insane packaging on any cheap electronics you buy these days at Best Buy. I must admit though that it is a much more secure feeling knowing that you have a knife somewhere on you, not knowing what may await you on any day. If I did need a knife for self-defense, it would be the folder... 'cause as mentioned a folder is long and deadly, even though it's weak and less appropriate as a "tool".


----------



## PoolMan

CRKT M21-14SFG or a Cold Steel Recon 1 Spear Point. Need to buy something new though. Considering an Emerson Mini Roadhouse or possibly a Spartan Blades Akribis.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Do you guys still lived in the 17th centry? I carry a Walther PPK.

http://imageshack.us/a/img194/3994/ppkk.jpg


----------



## PoolMan

It is illegal to open carry in California. And it is next to impossible to get a California CCW. California laws regarding knives are surprisingly lenient though.



Kung Fu Wang said:


> Do you guys still lived in the 17th centry? I carry a Walther PPK.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img194/3994/ppkk.jpg


----------



## PoolMan

Correction, it is illegal to open carry in MOST of California.



PoolMan said:


> It is illegal to open carry in California. And it is next to impossible to get a California CCW. California laws regarding knives are surprisingly lenient though.


----------



## Carol

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Do you guys still lived in the 17th centry? I carry a Walther PPK.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img194/3994/ppkk.jpg



*checks date*

Mmm...even in New Hampshire it's 2012.  Although I saw a guy sporting an epic mullet on the way in to work....does that count?  

Personally I tend to refer to my knives, instead of other tools, because I rech for them a lot more.   They are handy for moe than just sticking the pointy end in to the other guy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MikeBielat

I have the Cold Steel  AK-47 knife that I carry around.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Still carrying my Benchmade autostryker, mostly.


----------



## wimwag

I carry a Smith & Wesson Extreme Ops smooth edge clipped to the inside of my jacket sleeve or in my strong side pocket because I did have someone grab for my gun once.  For being only $9 at an auto parts store, it rivals (IMO) even the more expensive Gerber blades.  It opens smooth and easy and a quick flick of the wrist locks it in place.


----------



## cloud dancing

Magnum Starfighter,by Boker.clip on so it draws quickly
3 inch blade.razor edged/shrarped with fine grit metal sandpaper
since i live inthailand/primary weapon is 5 foot staff.thaislike 
that I carry staff .Also have 2 backup knives.
like belt clip-on as gives easier quicker draw than from pocket
Has small exfensions left/right toopen one handed/opens with blade edge up
allows me 3 inch area for blocking or attacking
If stab misses/have blade for slicing attacker.
learning verbal judo to avoid pushing person into fight
Use for protection/not agression.


----------



## Rallypunx

I normally carry a Benchmade Griptilian Tanto with a half-serrated blade.  I carry it on my weak hand front pocket, since I normally carry my firearm on my strong side. I used to carry a Kershaw Ken Onion with a half-serrated blade, but it was too small, even though it had the best opening mechanism I've seen. I believe it was called cam-activated or something like that. With practice, now I can transfer the knife to my dominant hand and open it just as fast as the Kershaw.


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU

Ive been learning, teaching and practicing martial arts for over forty years. My Master taught the double saber knife techniques which I practiced for years and eventually I created my own single saber knife techniques. Seven years ago I read about many schools in my art taking up the karambit because the it fit our moves so perfectly. After a couple of years I bought one and it did fit our moves perfectly. I then created karambit techniques after studying it for a while and then taught my students. 

I love the karambit, its one of the perfect defense weapons. The ring is not only good for keeping the blade from leaving your hand, but you can use it to also strike with. It can be used to control a person at the joint spots, it rakes-slice deeply and it can also stab. It serves as two weapons in one. Closed, it makes the perfect pocket-stick, which I developed techniques for. I carry the Emerson karambit which is pricey. But fortunately I have a wealthy black belt student that gifted it to me. 

I do not like using the karambit with the small pinky in the ring, which is the saber position. I prefer and teach the reverse saber grip, its much stronger with the forefinger in the ring. Now, this may not be the position another art chooses, but it works for us. Sure it gets you close to the attacker, but our art practices closeness. We use the old adage: Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.

You do not have to purchase an expensive karambit for a self defense carry weapon, twelve dollar ones from Amazon will work just as wellif you have the skill.


----------



## Tames D

I'm never without my Kershaw folder assist open.


----------



## wimwag

Tames D said:


> I'm never without my Kershaw folder assist open.








assist open knives are illegal here.  Might want to recheck your state laws 



Sent from my Nokia Lumia using Tapatalk and glitchy Windows 8


----------



## Tames D

wimwag said:


> assist open knives are illegal here.  Might want to recheck your state laws
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia using Tapatalk and glitchy Windows 8



I'm in California. I would think if Big 5 sporting goods is selling a product, it would be legal to own. But I may be wrong, and if that's the case, they shouldn't be allowed to sell an illegal product.


----------



## wimwag

Tames D said:


> I'm in California. I would think if Big 5 sporting goods is selling a product, it would be legal to own. But I may be wrong, and if that's the case, they shouldn't be allowed to sell an illegal product.






"Shall not be infringed."

George Washington carried a sword.  So did Winfield Scott.  Our forefathers weren't just talking about guns.  They meant explosives, blades, big freakin anti tank weapons.  Aka whatever it takes.





Sent from my Nokia Lumia using Tapatalk and glitchy Windows 8


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU

I take turns carrying an Emerson Fox karambit and a Smith & Eesson black ops. I carry mine in my right front pocket. You can access it a lot faster from your front pocket than the back. You can also walk around looking natural with your right hand in your front pocket. 
Dont know where youre at, but three inches is the legal length here. My S & E is an eighth over three inches. All you need is a three inch blade to put a man down, if you have training. Ive been training a long, long time. The karambit is for ribbing and the straight blade is for stabbing.


----------



## drop bear

I use this one from time to time.


----------



## ShazamKenpo

I like big folders and generally I rotate between a REKAT Sifu with a 5.5 inch blade, Camillus Max 5.5 or a Cold Steel Vaquaro Grande 6" 
As of late I have stepped it down to Spyderco Manix or Paramilitary 2


----------



## vincymull

I've been carrying a Zero Tolerance 0350 that has the Tiger Striped  & Half Serrated edge.  I also carry a Kershaw Diskin Hunter fixed  blade along with my flashlight & spare magazine.


----------



## seasoned

[h=1]Gerber 06 Automatic Knife S30V Drop Point (3.7" Black Serr) 0377[/h]On duty and off.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

I carry a Stainless Steel Spyderco Police Model since I feel its one of the very few one handed openers that has a thin enough spine width to wear comfortably in a pair of jeans. The blade length adds allot of cutting surface & reach as well as the shape of the tip is made to penetrate multiple layers of clothing with ease. The other thing I like about the knife is you can use it as a kubaton to strike and grapple with in the closed position  since you have some steel handle exposed on both the thumb and pink side of the fist. Thats if you don't feel like slashing or stabbing somebody.


----------



## donnaTKD

before the law got changed from being able to carry any length of blade to a blade of 3 inches or less.

i used to carry a KaBar 1211 ultilty knife (striaght edge) i now carry a KaBar police issue with a 3 inch blade 

i just like the look, feel and the effectiveness of KaBar knives


----------



## Elbowgrease

Used to carry an ancient Camillus fixed blade on my belt, roughly 3 inch blade, drop point. 
Usually have a swiss army knife attached to my belt with a three foot parachute cord leash. 
Prefer fixed to folder, plain to serrated, single to double, short to long, cross guard of some kind and a non contoured handle.


----------



## MagnusRBHunter

Blackhawk BHB30 assisted opening knife with partial serrated blade. Pocket clip allows knife to ride very low in the pocket so hidden very nicely. Usually in front pocket tip up.  Shape of knife also allows to be used as impact weapon when not wanting to deploy blade for less than lethal force. Spear Point blade perfect for CQC.

Blade Length:  3-1/4"
Steel Type: 440C Stainless Steel
Length Open:  8-1/8"
Length Closed:  4-3/4"


----------



## Flatfish

Since I made 20 pounds of sausage this past weekend that needs to be eaten I have a Victorinox alox knife on me for slicing .
I carry it in a homemade pocketsheath in my right back pocket along with a small flashlight.


----------



## Buka

I know, it's small......but if I ever get attacked by a band of mad elves....


----------



## Dirty Dog

So you reach in your pocket for something small and pink and pull out a knife?


----------



## LibbyW

Buka said:


> I know, it's small......but if I ever get attacked by a band of mad elves....



I have the same, except mine red. Such a handy little thing, I can't tell you how much usage I've had from the tweezers and scissors 
I use the blade for whittling sometimes when I'm feeling artsy, its a remarkably sturdy little thing.
So, that's my um...ad over lol

Oh and concerning the op question...I carry an Emerson Karambit on a clip inside my waistband.
L


----------



## Blindside

Buka said:


> I know, it's small......but if I ever get attacked by a band of mad elves....


 
Nice tactical cracker cutter!


----------



## tshadowchaser

OH BUkka  I just love that pink knife..  Hey if it works who care about the color. Will it cut those crackers?


----------



## Dirty Dog

tshadowchaser said:


> OH BUkka  I just love that pink knife..  Hey if it works who care about the color. Will it cut those crackers?



I've never seen a knife that would cut crackers... they just break and crumble. 

Maybe a light saber...


----------



## ShortBridge

I have a few, my favorite for the last year has been a Spyderco Dragonfly with G10 scales. 2.25" blade and I didn't really expect to like it so much, but the ergonomics of it are amazing and the steel and shape of the blade make it useful beyond it's size.

You never know how much you're going to need a pocketknife (or a flashlight) until you start walking around with a decent one.


----------



## AlphaBJJ

Mainly a Spyderco serrated blade folder, strong side pocket.  I keep a fixed blade CRKT on my kit for work.


----------



## Sapphire

I hate to put it this way, but my neighborhood is having an increase in violent crime, so I carry knives dependent upon where I'm going in a day.

Firstly I always have my kubaton.  It's made of very smooth wood, about 8 inches long, and has a brass end cap on one end and a screw on the other where a key ring used to be until I broke it off.  Not only is it for self defense (which I would only wield on either multiple attackers or someone who brandished a weapon first) but also can be used for shattering a car window if I get trapped or shattering a car window if a child is trapped on a hot day, dying of heat exhaustion.

Now, my city has a big shopping mall.  Not Mall of America big, but a big mall nonetheless.  There are fights, muggings, and hold ups there ALL THE TIME.  And they have security spending more time kicking out teenagers after 4 PM as per mall rules than they do watching out for real criminals committing actual crimes.  So if I'm going there (which I try to avoid as much as possible) I have my cheap Profero straight edge folder or my also cheap Browning straight edge folder on me when I go there because their blades are longer and have a very sure grip.  I'll carry these knives if I'm going anywhere I expect to see trouble brewing.

Otherwise I carry a very small Kershaw onion folder.  I think the blade might be 2.5 inches long but I forget the model.  It's a straight edge and its blade has a couple of nicks in it so I don't mind using it for whatever need arises.  I also have a CRKT with quarter serration and a tanto tip.  Blade is 3.5 inches long and the knife is extremely lightweight so I usually switch to that one depending on my mood.


----------



## Chrisoro

Victorinox Huntsman. Usually in my messenger bag or back back, because of the legalities of carrying knives in Norway(i.e., it is not allowed to carry knives "on your body", or in an easily available manner).


----------



## Chrisoro

Oh, and sometimes I carry my Leatherman Skeletool instead, such as when fishing, or going on roadtrips and stuff. Also, the Skeletool has a somewhat stronger construction and a locking blade, while the Huntsman do not, so if I would want to use any of them for actual combat(something I don't see very plausible unless I was stuck in an elevator or something, with no means of improvised weaponry available), I would prefer to use the Skeletool.


----------



## Orange Lightning

SOG Visionary II. VG10 bladesteel. It's a 3.75 inch blade. 8 1/4 inches total.   Deploys like liquid gold. I carry it in the corner of my front pocket. All you can see when it's in my pocket is the clip. The recurve really helps me carve wood. It's a bit hard to sharpen though.The grind is a a bit harder angled than the rest of the knife. It was hard to find a drop point with this fine a point. 
I carry it because it incredibly useful. Opens things. Cuts things.Gives me another 8 inches when I'm reaching for something far away.  As far as self defense goes, sure, I have it. But I don't plan on relying on it for that reason. If it reaches that point, THEN I have it. Otherwise, it's only a tool. Obviously though, I feel armed and safer carrying it. Whatever happens, I have a 3.75 blade. 






What directions does everyone prefer their pocket clip? Tip up or tip down? My knife is tip up. Although this particular knife serves my needs better tip up, I prefer tip down. Seems like most knives these days are tip up. Supposedly, the reason for this is because tip down would require finer motions in an intense situation that could cause a slip up, whereas tip up lets you hold on to the knife better before it's deployed. 
I'm of the opposite viewpoint. I think it takes way more finesse to open a tip up knife on demand than a tip down. Even at ease, it feels easier tip down.


----------



## Sapphire

Orange Lightning said:


> What directions does everyone prefer their pocket clip? Tip up or tip down? My knife is tip up. Although this particular knife serves my needs better tip up, I prefer tip down. Seems like most knives these days are tip up. Supposedly, the reason for this is because tip down would require finer motions in an intense situation that could cause a slip up, whereas tip up lets you hold on to the knife better before it's deployed.
> I'm of the opposite viewpoint. I think it takes way more finesse to open a tip up knife on demand than a tip down. Even at ease, it feels easier tip down.



I have one tip-up knife that I find a little easier to draw, but I don't necessarily think "I need this knife out super super fast," I think "oh, my friend is about to try and open a plastic box with her teeth, let me offer my pocket knife," so I really don't have a preference haha.


----------



## Orange Lightning

Sapphire said:


> I have one tip-up knife that I find a little easier to draw, but I don't necessarily think "I need this knife out super super fast," I think "oh, my friend is about to try and open a plastic box with her teeth, let me offer my pocket knife," so I really don't have a preference haha.



And when you pull it out to give to your friend, ever flub it? Mess up somehow pulling it out of your pocket or opening it? 

I used to have this cheap assisted opening knife that had a safety switch. A little slidey bit that locked the knife against opening. And it would always drive me crazy because pulling it out, making sure the safety was off, and flicking the thumbstud in a fluid sequence just wasn't intuitive. So I would flub on already slow draw occasionally and that would just cheese me off to know end. Spent so many hours trying to practice it, but I never got used to it.
And I must say, the derpitude of flubbing a draw is terrible. Even alone, you feel stupid. xD


----------



## Sapphire

Not really.  Then again, I'm not trying to impress anyone so I just remove it from my pocket, get a sure grip on it, then open the blade, unless I don't trust the person I'm offering it to, in which case I hand it to them unopened.  And I also have a knife with a safety switch.  It used to be very difficult to set, but now it's constantly setting in my pocket.  But I also have a knife that opens in my pocket and I've nearly lacerated my fingers reaching for something else in my pocket!


----------



## Jacky Zuki

I am another one with the Victorinox Classic SD in pink, except that mine has the transparent jelly scales instead of the opaque hard ones. It isn't macho but it is incredibly useful. It lives attached to a mini wind-up LED torch in my karate bag for last minute nail trimming and filing. If I get to the dojo, peel my socks off and think "that big toenail will take someone's eye out if I am not careful" then Little Pinky goes to work hacking at my yellow gnarled talons to make them safe, if not beautiful.


----------



## mber

Once, I was gifted a small, cheap little CRKT folding knife. It should have sucked, but it was the best knife I've ever carried -- it _fit_. It fit in my pocket, it fit in my hand, it fit my life. I could draw it, open it, close it, pocket it in seconds. I have never felt more at home with a weapon in my life. 

One day, I mistakenly brought it with me to a security checkpoint. The knife was taken from me and I never saw it again. It has been nearly four years since we were separated, and hardly a day goes by I don't wish for that fragile little knife back. 

I've explored many other knives in a desperate attempt to reclaim that feeling, but I have yet to find that model or any model that even comes close. Today I carry a slimline CRKT folding lockback with some nice features, but it's not the same. It won't ever be the same.


----------



## TSDTexan

kiai said:


> I wasn't posting for conversation, just to put across my point of view - and I don't say that with disrespect.  I understand some people will simply hold a different perspective to me.
> 
> And yes, you are correct, I perceive everybody whom conspires to work against my freedom to be an enemy - to my freedom, and in turn, myself.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> How else should they be viewed, then, really?  Friends?



As civil servants, to be respected.
As a law abiding human, I treat LEOs with dignity becoming of the office which they hold.

I don't fear cops. I respect them. I don't look up to them, or down upon them. Behind the badge, they are just as human, and frail as the rest of us. Some cops deserve support, because they check, and stop corruption, and others should lose their position because they violate the office.


Got this knife (exact model) when I was 15 years old. Open Carry on right hip.


----------



## elder999

TSDTexan said:


> As civil servants, to be respected.
> As a law abiding human, I treat LEOs with dignity becoming of the office which they hold.
> 
> I don't fear cops. I respect them. I don't look up to them, or down upon them. Behind the badge, they are just as human, and frail as the rest of us. Some cops deserve support, because they check, and stop corruption, and others should lose their position because they violate the office.
> 
> 
> Got this knife (exact model) when I was 15 years old. Open Carry on right hip.
> View attachment 19466



Odd. Pretty sure that under Texas law, that knife is illegal to carry, for several reasons:

The blade may or may not be greater than five and a half inches in length-this would make it illegal to carry.

The double finger-guards, and (false) double edge make this a stabbing weapon, or _dagge_r-also illegal to carry, though this is largely discretionary on the officer's part.

Texas Knife Laws


----------



## Jujutsuka

I carry a "Ka Bar" plain blade in a sheath that I wear around my abdomen. It came in handy once during a nighttime encounter walking home from work.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Jujutsuka said:


> I carry a "Ka Bar" plain blade in a sheath that I wear around my abdomen. It came in handy once during a nighttime encounter walking home from work.



You carry a knife that is illegal to carry in PA?


----------



## moonhill99

kip42 said:


> I currently carry a Kershaw speed safe tanto half serrerated in the rear pocket of my dominate hand. Sometimes I carry a Crkt M21-14SFG in my weak hand front pocket. What do you carry, where do you carry it and why?
> 
> I cant find a satisfatory carry knife that is strong, 4 inches, tanto, half serrated, with a lock BETTER than a linear lock. I will keep looking and hope to eventully find something.



Sorry I don't understand. Are you asking if you can legally carry knife for self defense.

What city or state are you in? So we can look up the law in your area.


----------



## Charlemagne

I carry a spyderco manix 2.  Its a solid knife with a deep choil which I really like, is pretty innocent looking overall, has a very solid lock, and I can deploy it with some speed if necessary.  I'm a big fan of Spyderco's leaf blade design to begin with, and the manix 2 is about as good as it comes in my view.


----------



## Jujutsuka

Dirty Dog said:


> You carry a knife that is illegal to carry in PA?


Honestly, I didn't know it was illegal when I first purchased it. But to be fair, what was even more illegal than my knife purchase is the amount of people who tried to attack me and co-workers for no apparent reason whenever we worked late nights. I'm not advocating knife violence, I'm just saying that enough is enough sometimes, and we need to defend ourselves by any means necessary.


----------



## KenpoMaster805

If i carry a knife i would carry a Balisong a filipino Knife


----------



## frank raud

Balisong are not legal to carry in California, from my understanding.


----------



## elder999

frank raud said:


> Balisong are not legal to carry in California, from my understanding.


California is strictly fixed blade in a sheath visible on the belt....which is funny, to me....


----------



## Dirty Dog

I have to admit I do not understand why so many people are choosing to carry a knife that is illegal. 
If you use an illegal weapon to defend yourself... you're going to jail. 
And good luck with that "self defense" claim, while using an illegal weapon.


----------



## drop bear

elder999 said:


> California is strictly fixed blade in a sheath visible on the belt....which is funny, to me....View attachment 19981



Wait you can,t carry a Swiss army knife?


----------



## elder999

drop bear said:


> Wait you can,t carry a Swiss army knife?


If it's in your pocket, and not visible, it's *concealed*.

If it's concealed, you're breaking the law.

You might get away with it-I got pulled over by an ******* CHP who would have busted me for it, though....


----------



## ShortBridge

elder999 said:


> California is strictly fixed blade in a sheath visible on the belt....which is funny, to me...



Interesting, Washington State is strictly folding knives. Fixed blades are illegal except for maybe in the forest.


----------



## Juany118

kiai said:


> True, but while they are the mindless enforcers of lawmakers who will destroy my life, they are my enemy.



So instead you would prefer Police officers that enforce laws as they see fit and not as passed by democratically elected Legislatures and/or interpreted by an independent Judiciary?

That is a DANGEROUS road to go down because what laws to enforce and when is a recipie for abuse.  I can't speak for the UK as you note specifically but the way you address your fear of being arrested for violating a law is via organizations like this Knife Rights - Home which have gotten knife laws changed at the State level to include laws forbidding individual Municipalities passing laws that contradict State Law.


----------



## Juany118

On topic when on duty I carry a Gerber spring assisted knife in my left pants pocket (both because deployment from the right pocket is problematic due to my duty belt and for weapon retention purposes) and a Fox DART XT clipped to the pouch that holds the trauma plate of my best under my shirt.

Off duty I carry the DART in my right pants pocket.


----------



## Juany118

Dirty Dog said:


> You carry a knife that is illegal to carry in PA?



A K-Bar isn't illegal to carry in Pennsylvania. 



> Justia US Law US Codes and Statutes Pennsylvania Code 2010 Pennsylvania Code Title 18 - CRIMES AND OFFENSES Chapter 9 - Inchoate Crimes  908 - Prohibited offensive weapons.
> View the 2015 Pennsylvania Consolidated Statutes | View Previous Versions of the Pennsylvania Consolidated Statutes
> *2010 Pennsylvania Code*
> *Title 18 - CRIMES AND OFFENSES*
> *Chapter 9 - Inchoate Crimes *
> *908 - Prohibited offensive weapons.*
> § 908.  Prohibited offensive weapons.
> (a)  Offense defined.--A person commits a misdemeanor of the
> first degree if, except as authorized by law, he makes repairs,
> sells, or otherwise deals in, uses, or possesses any offensive
> weapon.
> (b)  Exceptions.--
> (1)  It is a defense under this section for the defendant
> to prove by a preponderance of evidence that he possessed or
> dealt with the weapon solely as a curio or in a dramatic
> performance, or that, with the exception of a bomb, grenade
> or incendiary device, he complied with the National Firearms
> Act (26 U.S.C. § 5801 et seq.), or that he possessed it
> briefly in consequence of having found it or taken it from an
> aggressor, or under circumstances similarly negativing any
> intent or likelihood that the weapon would be used
> unlawfully.
> (2)  This section does not apply to police forensic
> firearms experts or police forensic firearms laboratories.
> Also exempt from this section are forensic firearms experts
> or forensic firearms laboratories operating in the ordinary
> course of business and engaged in lawful operation who notify
> in writing, on an annual basis, the chief or head of any
> police force or police department of a city, and, elsewhere,
> the sheriff of a county in which they are located, of the
> possession, type and use of offensive weapons.
> (3)  This section shall not apply to any person who
> makes, repairs, sells or otherwise deals in, uses or
> possesses any firearm for purposes not prohibited by the laws of this Commonwealth.
> (c)  Definitions.--As used in this section, the following
> words and phrases shall have the meanings given to them in this subsection:...
> ...any blackjack, sandbag, metal knuckles, dagger, knife, razor or cutting instrument, the blade of which is exposed in an
> automatic way by switch, push-button, spring mechanism or otherwise...



So a double edge blade like a dagger, stilleto, traditional karambit would be illegal, as would a "trench knife" with a brass knuckle style hilt, and "push button" knives, but a K-Bar is actually okay as it is single edged.  Hell you can actually walk down the street with a Katana or machete with how the statute is written as there is no length law at the State Level.  The only thing we still debate around the Station, and even the DA hasn't been able to tell us, is whether or not "spring assisted" applies as it is not "automatic" and requires you to open the blade as you would any other folder.

Now this isn't to say that individual Municipalities don't have such ordinances however as PA does not have a preemption law for knife laws.  As an example Philadelphia has this one...



> .
> §10-820. Cutting Weapons in Public Places. [180]
> 
> 
> (1) _Definition_.
> 
> _Cutting Weapon. _Any knife or other cutting instrument which can be used as a weapon that has a cutting edge similar to that of a knife. No tool or instrument commonly or ordinarily used in a trade, profession or calling shall be considered a cutting weapon while actually being used in the active exercise of that trade, profession or calling.
> 
> (2) _Prohibited Conduct. _No person shall use or possess any cutting weapon upon the public streets or upon any public property at any time.
> 
> (3) _Penalty. _The penalty for violation of this section shall be a fine of not less than three hundred (300) dollars and imprisonment of not less than ninety days.



However according to associates who work in Philadelphia, as it is only a Summary Offense, they usually treat it as a secondary offense, or for the "interesting" guy walking down the street with a Katana on his back.  They don't actively look for violators.


----------



## elder999

Thought this was worth a repost.
So, You Want To Carry  A Knife For Self-Defense


----------



## BLACK




----------



## BLACK

I couldn't type in the post because of the size of the picture but I rotate what I carry  and I always try to carry in layers. 
I can legally conceal folders, so I always stash them in last ditch spots like the appendix or small of the back.   
I can legally carry a fixed blade if it is visible so I rotate between these...
CRKT Hisshou(Yah, its big but its essentially a short sword and capable of unspeakable things)
Mark Terrell USK(pictured above...good all around blade and absolutely bomb proof)
CRKT first strike (always liked them for their balance and durability)
CRKT obake(sneaky, very sneaky)
Hard Edge custom tanto(Kelly Ward is a master of his craft and makes a truly formidable piece)
GG&G battle hawk(There is nothing this tool cannot accomplish) 

There are a few others but these are the most common...
I still have yet to pick a favorite but the battlehawk is probably the most practical because of its capabilities but the awkward bulk makes it a bit of a chore to situate in a vehicle and other confined spaces...I always accompany it with a knife simply because this thing is not very good at slicing or cutting.


----------



## Tez3

Juany118 said:


> So instead you would prefer Police officers that enforce laws as they see fit and not as passed by democratically elected Legislatures and/or interpreted by an independent Judiciary?
> 
> That is a DANGEROUS road to go down because what laws to enforce and when is a recipie for abuse.  I can't speak for the UK as you note specifically but the way you address your fear of being arrested for violating a law is via organizations like this Knife Rights - Home which have gotten knife laws changed at the State level to include laws forbidding individual Municipalities passing laws that contradict State Law.



That poster hasn't been here for five years now, he gave the impression that he was being oppressed but I doubt it very much. I also doubt he was in the UK to be honest but there you go. These days we have bigger things to worry about than knife or cannabis laws, trust me we really aren't that bothered.


----------



## drop bear

BLACK said:


> View attachment 20013



Subtle.


----------



## drop bear

Juany118 said:


> So instead you would prefer Police officers that enforce laws as they see fit and not as passed by democratically elected Legislatures and/or interpreted by an independent Judiciary?
> 
> That is a DANGEROUS road to go down because what laws to enforce and when is a recipie for abuse.  I can't speak for the UK as you note specifically but the way you address your fear of being arrested for violating a law is via organizations like this Knife Rights - Home which have gotten knife laws changed at the State level to include laws forbidding individual Municipalities passing laws that contradict State Law.



Yeah.  Common sense and empathy should be part of police work.  Or mabye not.  It is definitely part of security work.  Where you do consider whether enforcing the rules will hurt everyone and just make you look like an AHole. 

I had to decide whether i was going to physical a down syndrome kid for breaking stuff. 

Nobody was going to win from that.


----------



## BLACK

elder999 said:


> California is strictly fixed blade in a sheath visible on the belt....which is funny, to me....View attachment 19981


It only has to be "worn in plain site" and since concealment means not seen or not visible, it is very hard to prove you intended to conceal something if it is hanging on your back or strapped outside of your pants on the ankle or what have you... but mileage varies from county to county. 
In my experience it only has to be visible from one side  unlike the long gone open carry laws which required the gun to be visible from 3 sides.


----------



## BLACK

drop bear said:


> Wait you can,t carry a Swiss army knife?


In CA, A folding knife of any kind can be concealed depending on the county...some restrict length like LA county and some don't like San Diego. The only thing that can get you jammed up here with folders is that it needs to be biased towards staying closed or it can be considered a switch blade.  Spring assist does not apply because of its biased towards staying locked but a knife where the blade screw has been loosened so you can open it with the flick of the wrist could be considered by law enforcement to be a switchblade. 
Now is Mexico(yeah I know, who cares right) all knives are illegal but you can carry a multi tool in a pouch on the belt.


----------



## Dirty Dog

BLACK said:


> In CA, A folding knife of any kind can be concealed depending on the county...some restrict length like LA county and some don't like San Diego. The only thing that can get you jammed up here with folders is that it needs to be biased towards staying closed or it can be considered a switch blade.  Spring assist does not apply because of its biased towards staying locked but a knife where the blade screw has been loosened so you can open it with the flick of the wrist could be considered by law enforcement to be a switchblade.
> Now is Mexico(yeah I know, who cares right) all knives are illegal but you can carry a multi tool in a pouch on the belt.



I think you're confusing switchblade (which is commonly defined as a folding knife that opens automatically when a button is pushed) and a gravity knife.


----------



## TSDTexan

elder999 said:


> Odd. Pretty sure that under Texas law, that knife is illegal to carry, for several reasons:
> 
> The blade may or may not be greater than five and a half inches in length-this would make it illegal to carry.
> 
> The double finger-guards, and (false) double edge make this a stabbing weapon, or _dagge_r-also illegal to carry, though this is largely discretionary on the officer's part.
> 
> Texas Knife Laws



So? I dont carry in Texas.... I have stated on a number of occasions, I live in Oregon.


----------



## elder999

TSDTexan said:


> So? I dont carry in Texas.... I have stated on a number of occasions, I live in Oregon.


Odd.
Three years later and you woke me up for this?


----------



## TSDTexan

elder999 said:


> Odd.
> Three years later and you woke me up for this?


just saw this post.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Still mostly carrying the Benchmade Autostryker in my right front pocket.


----------



## pdg

Here's my EDC knife:


----------



## Blitz

I carry a gerber guardian iwb as my edc.


----------



## drop bear

pdg said:


> Here's my EDC knife:
> 
> View attachment 21619


----------



## pdg

drop bear said:


> View attachment 21650



That's quite cute.

I've had a couple of times when I've thought I could do with a slightly stouter blade.

I do use the tweezers fairly often though...


----------

